# electric machine gun is silent nov 1936



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 31, 2015)

Ahhh So now it's not just me, the Golden Gate Bridge and Hoover Dam that came into being in  1936!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ahhh So now it's not just me, the Golden Gate Bridge and Hoover Dam that came into being in  1936!


Yeah Jim, You're in good company!....and no "the electric machine gun" was never the name of a dance!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 31, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> Yeah Jim, You're in good company!....and no "the electric machine gun" was never the name of a dance!



OR a rock band?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2015)

Wow - who knew they had rail guns back in the '30's?!?


----------



## rt3 (Jan 31, 2015)

It would only be until 70 years later, that batteries  small enough to not require a train car  and. with a fast enough discharge rate would be invented. The ones that go with this one melted along with the operator


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2015)

Figures the inventor would be a Texan!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2015)

*Interesting Firearms - Metalstorm, capable of firing 1 million rounds per minute!*

http://www.vincelewis.net/metalstorm.html


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 3, 2015)

Just saw the other day where the Navy is getting ready to start using rail guns to replace cannon and missiles.


----------

